# Stuart No. 9 Steam Engine



## Gerald Pierce (Sep 3, 2019)

I built the Stuart No. 9 from castings. The Tubal Cain book "Building the Stuart No. 9 Engine" was helpful.

I have a few film camera photos. I built the engine about 15 years ago. Wish I had a phone camera back then.
I recently made a video running the engine by air.

Gerald Pierce



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Charles Lamont (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## creast (Sep 5, 2019)

Lovely runner!


----------



## Harry. (Dec 17, 2019)

Lovely job Gerald


----------

